# WTB Tout Terrain Singletrailer (willing to pay a premium!)



## tahoelocal (May 29, 2021)

Looks like these Tout trailers are sold out everywhere. I can't find any on Craigslist or Ebay either. Someone's gotta have a used one they don't need anymore... willing to pay a premium to get one so we can take our 8 month old son out on the trails here in Tahoe.


----------



## johnsonashelly (Jun 13, 2021)

Are you still interested

Sent from my S56 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeeLarso (Jun 14, 2021)

johnsonashelly said:


> Are you still interested
> 
> Sent from my S56 using Tapatalk


Hi, if you have a Tout Singletrailer for sale, I would be interested!
Thanks, Brian


----------



## Daniellreland (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you for your interest in this excellent children’s bicycle trailer that allows for exciting family rides with a unique single suspended wheel design. this trailer has been used for a few seasons and has been well cared for. There are three snap buttons that secure the rain cover that need to be replaced. I enjoyed rides across Routt and Moffat County with my family using this trailer. We summited Dunckley Pass and Ripple Creek Pass the first season of use! We also enjoyed light single track riding. I never back flipped it with a child in tow! A family friend used it for his daughters. We are now ready to pass it on if still interested.


----------



## BLeeLarso (Jun 14, 2021)

Daniellreland said:


> Thank you for your interest in this excellent children's bicycle trailer that allows for exciting family rides with a unique single suspended wheel design. this trailer has been used for a few seasons and has been well cared for. There are three snap buttons that secure the rain cover that need to be replaced. I enjoyed rides across Routt and Moffat County with my family using this trailer. We summited Dunckley Pass and Ripple Creek Pass the first season of use! We also enjoyed light single track riding. I never back flipped it with a child in tow! A family friend used it for his daughters. We are now ready to pass it on if still interested.


Hi, I'm interested in it. I'll send you a private message.


----------



## Siggle (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello buddy. The name is Ethan. I don’t know if you still interested but I have had one sitting in my garage for a while now since my last daughter. I am willing to part with it if you still interested just let me know. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlo66 (Aug 10, 2021)

Siggle said:


> Hello buddy. The name is Ethan. I don't know if you still interested but I have had one sitting in my garage for a while now since my last daughter. I am willing to part with it if you still interested just let me know. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ethan - this is Carlo. I just moved to Connecticut (Weston) and would LOVE to take that trailer off you if it's still available. Please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## davesmatf (Aug 10, 2021)

Siggle said:


> Hello buddy. The name is Ethan. I don't know if you still interested but I have had one sitting in my garage for a while now since my last daughter. I am willing to part with it if you still interested just let me know. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Ethan, David here, I too would also be interested in the trailer but I think Carlo beat me to it, if it's available that is.


----------



## smilingjustin (Dec 26, 2021)

Siggle said:


> Hello buddy. The name is Ethan. I don’t know if you still interested but I have had one sitting in my garage for a while now since my last daughter. I am willing to part with it if you still interested just let me know. Thanks
> 
> Any chance you still have the singletrailer toddler trailer available?
> Thank you
> ...


----------



## jesseanser (10 mo ago)

Anyone on this thread still have there's they want to sell?


----------



## sigle_ (Nov 12, 2021)

jesseanser said:


> Anyone on this thread still have there's they want to sell?


Send me pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WakeDude (9 mo ago)

Ireland098 said:


> Tout Terrain Single Trailer for sale. 6 months old. Like new
> condition. New tire. Comes with sun shade. Absolutely love
> this trailer but long story short, we have two of these and
> are keeping the newer one.


Hey, is this still available?
-WakeDude


----------



## thebert537 (8 mo ago)

Hello from Australia everyone. I too am on the hunt for a single trailer. They’re not very common down under and like you say wait times at the moment are ridiculous.

Anyone still got one they would be willing to part with for some kangaroo bucks? 🦘


----------



## Cbrackin (7 mo ago)

Adding to discussions re: Tout Terrain Trailers. We are looking for one and we are located in Colorado. If anyone is still looking to sell, please reach out via a private message. Thanks.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine will be available in August, unless I sell it in Rome. It's getting taken on it's first and last international campervan trip. Tout Terrain Streamliner Review - The Bike Dads I have a follow-up long-term review article written for the Bike Dad's, but it may not get published since TT has currently discontinued the Streamliner. Long story short, it's highly upgraded (see review I wrote), and one of a kind due to the custom attachment I made for it which makes it compatible with 29" wheels and dropper posts, and moves the pivot rearward over the axle which greatly improves handling and tracking for actual mtn biking.


----------



## thebert537 (8 mo ago)

laksboy said:


> Mine will be available in August, unless I sell it in Rome. It's getting taken on it's first and last international campervan trip. Tout Terrain Streamliner Review - The Bike Dads I have a follow-up long-term review article written for the Bike Dad's, but it may not get published since TT has currently discontinued the Streamliner. Long story short, it's highly upgraded (see review I wrote), and one of a kind due to the custom attachment I made for it which makes it compatible with 29" wheels and dropper posts, and moves the pivot rearward over the axle which greatly improves handling and tracking for actual mtn biking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990062


hi laks,
I’d be super keen to take it off your hands if it’s the single trailer and not the streamliner.

Could you send me a dm so we can discuss further? (I can’t seem to find a way to DM people on this forum as I am only using it to try and get my hands on a single trailer haha)


----------



## Elliel (4 mo ago)

Hi guys we’re also looking for a tout terrain - we in New Zealand but coming to the US (and have family there etc) need one for July/ august 2023
Thanks!


----------



## carinhillard (2 mo ago)

Cbrackin said:


> Adding to discussions re: Tout Terrain Trailers. We are looking for one and we are located in Colorado. If anyone is still looking to sell, please reach out via a private message. Thanks.


Hi Cbrakin
I didn't receive a PM. I don't even see a mechanism to send a PM to you here either when I click on your profile. I don't think I need to be a premium member to send and receive PMs here. Maybe I need to be a member for longer before that activates. Or I might have messed up my message settings under Preferences > Privacy settings. Confused.
You can try either re-sending PM or email to [email protected] Or both. The more details the sooner I can transact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carinhillard (2 mo ago)

Elliel said:


> Hi guys we’re also looking for a tout terrain - we in New Zealand but coming to the US (and have family there etc) need one for July/ august 2023
> Thanks!


Hi Ellie
I didn't receive a PM. I don't even see a mechanism to send a PM to you here either when I click on your profile. I don't think I need to be a premium member to send and receive PMs here. Maybe I need to be a member for longer before that activates. Or I might have messed up my message settings under Preferences > Privacy settings. Confused.
You can try either re-sending PM or email to [email protected] Or both. The more details the sooner I can transact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoken1 (2 mo ago)

Looking for a Stramliner as well. 


laksboy said:


> Mine will be available in August, unless I sell it in Rome. It's getting taken on it's first and last international campervan trip. Tout Terrain Streamliner Review - The Bike Dads I have a follow-up long-term review article written for the Bike Dad's, but it may not get published since TT has currently discontinued the Streamliner. Long story short, it's highly upgraded (see review I wrote), and one of a kind due to the custom attachment I made for it which makes it compatible with 29" wheels and dropper posts, and moves the pivot rearward over the axle which greatly improves handling and tracking for actual mtn biking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990062


I would certainly be interested in the Streamliner if still available and not sold in Rome. We are in the Santa Cruz Mts. of CA and need a tag-a-log that can keep up better with the trials than the ridged one we currently use. LMK if you are still selling - thanks!


----------



## Omh (4 mo ago)

I have a Single tout trailer

Ultimate cart to continue riding mountain biking when you have young children (6 months to 5 years old).

It's like new and Super light

160mm or 200mm suspension with adjustable rebound.

Coupling for seatpost with a diameter of 30.9.

Children's accessories included (hamlet and Thule support seat). Personally, I think the hammock is ideal.

Safety pin on the coupling easy to remove (an extra when I buy).


----------

